# Jadey, please show everyone your collar.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I iz not gonna do it!










I will hidez under dese cubers.










Quitz wookin' at mez Bubba! Iz not doin' it!










Iz dis goodz enuffs?










Geez wady, go awayz!










Sissy, you quitz wookin' at mez too! I don'tz wantz to take dese pictuwes!










I tooz bashfuwl for dis tuff! (Yeah right! lol)










Waitz, I tink Papa is eatin' sumting in da kitchen!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Otay, herez da cowwar peoplez! Papa is eatin', and I gotza to go see if hez gonna drop crumbz!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*ur pup voices*

:hello1:ur posts w/the pups 'talking' in that 'voice' r my absolute favorite.they always bring a smile 2 my face


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww Miss Jade you are so stinkin cute! Thank you for letting us see your sparkly diamond collar. Now go run out there and see if Papa dropped any crumbs for you!!!!! Kisses......


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So pretty!!
The evil eye picture is hilarious!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jadey you and your beautiful collar are


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She looks so pretty,that collar is beautiful


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pretty little Jadey!! Love the bling-bling!! Where did you buy it?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the collar, she is such a pretty girl. 

You and Cherper 'talk' in the same kind of ways when captioning your photos, it's so funny and really brings a photo to life. I can so imagine her little voice.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Love it, and love the storry you tell with you pics.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:ur posts w/the pups 'talking' in that 'voice' r my absolute favorite.they always bring a smile 2 my face


Awwww, thank you!!! It's funny, my kids talk to the pups, and if I don't answer back for them, they say, "fine then, don't talk to me." :lol: They are so used to me talking for them, they expect it. :lol:



pam6400 said:


> Awwww Miss Jade you are so stinkin cute! Thank you for letting us see your sparkly diamond collar. Now go run out there and see if Papa dropped any crumbs for you!!!!! Kisses......


Thank you so much, Pam! : ) I weawwy didn't want to take dese pics, but my Mama fowced me! :lol: I WUV my Papa's cwumbs, but Papa gets in twouble by Mama if he dwops em'. :lol: :wink:



jesuschick said:


> So pretty!!
> The evil eye picture is hilarious!!


She is hilarious! Attitude that cracks us all up! Super sweet, but doesn't take no crud off her siblings. :lol:



lynx8456 said:


> Jadey you and your beautiful collar are


Awwww, thank you Ms. Laura!! : )



michele said:


> She looks so pretty,that collar is beautiful


Thank you Michele! : )



hershey109 said:


> Pretty little Jadey!! Love the bling-bling!! Where did you buy it?


Thank you so much! : ) I had it custom made awhile back by L&M Pet Glam. The ladies name is Laura Rech. I don't know if she still makes them, though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Charlotte~ said:


> Love the collar, she is such a pretty girl.
> 
> You and Cherper 'talk' in the same kind of ways when captioning your photos, it's so funny and really brings a photo to life. I can so imagine her little voice.


Thank you very much! : )

I think Cheryl and I may need counseling. :wink: :lol: (Only kidding, Cheryl, lol)



SuperMomX4 said:


> Love it, and love the storry you tell with you pics.


Thank you so much!! : ) I enjoy these lil guys so much!! They bring such joy to my family and I. :daisy:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I Love little Jadey, she is so cute. love the collar.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tanna said:


> I Love little Jadey, she is so cute. love the collar.


Thank you Kathy!! : )


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww gorgeous collar even more gorgeous Jadey! xxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I Love little Jadey, she is so cute. love the collar.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOVE that collar........ its beautiful!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Jade may have made us wait to see her collar but it was well worth it...she looks gorgeous in it 

looking at the pic of the collar alone makes me marvel at the fact she can hold her head up  she is so tiny and it looks so heavy ...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

mrsb said:


> Awww gorgeous collar even more gorgeous Jadey! xxx


Thank you so much!! : ) xxx



Tanna said:


> I Love little Jadey, she is so cute. love the collar.


Thank you Kathy!! : )



jan896 said:


> LOVE that collar........ its beautiful!


Thank you Jan!! : )



nabi said:


> Jade may have made us wait to see her collar but it was well worth it...she looks gorgeous in it
> 
> looking at the pic of the collar alone makes me marvel at the fact she can hold her head up  she is so tiny and it looks so heavy ...


Thank you so much!! : )

Haha! The pic of the collar makes it look much heavier than it is. I took the pic up close, and then cropped it so you guys could see detail. But honestly, it is kinda heavy for her. But she's such a determined little booger, I think she'd wear it if she had to drag her head. :lol: I just put it on her for pics though. We never use collars. I buy all this stuff, and it sits in their trunk and drawers. :lol: Crazy, eh? :lol:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't feel bad, TLI...My daughter has a poodle that only says things everyone else WANTS to say but won't...Needless to say, we cringe everytime _he_ starts to talk! 

At least little Jadey just argues with the photographer! She never tells you that you could lose a few pounds!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awwww I love her sooooooooooooo much!!! those captions made me LOL. sounds like Leila about the crumb dropping. hahahaha Her collar is fabulous. where did you get it.?? Leila says she wants one too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kimr said:


> Don't feel bad, TLI...My daughter has a poodle that only says things everyone else WANTS to say but won't...Needless to say, we cringe everytime _he_ starts to talk!
> 
> At least little Jadey just argues with the photographer! She never tells you that you could lose a few pounds!


:lol: :lol: :lol: How funny!!!!! Mine say all kinds of crazy stuff too. It makes the kids laugh constantly with me talking for them. They fuss at crazy drivers, rude people, etc. :lol: :wink: It's entertainment for the whole family listening to me talk for them. hehehehehehe 



cherper said:


> Awwww I love her sooooooooooooo much!!! those captions made me LOL. sounds like Leila about the crumb dropping. hahahaha Her collar is fabulous. where did you get it.?? Leila says she wants one too.


Thank you so much Cheryl! If something ever happens to me, you would be my first choice to be her Mama. Consider yourself her Godmother. : ) I know that you have loved her since the minute you laid eyes on her. I would know that she would be loved and cared for immensely! 

She LOVES standing under the table looking for crumbs. Her and Chance. Lexie & Gia don't do it, but Chance & Jade stay there until everyone has taken their last bite. :lol: They act like I starve them!!! :lol:

I had the collar made by L&M Pet Glam. The ladies name is Laura Rech. I don't think she still makes the collars, though. You can do a google search for Swarovski crystal dog collars. I'm sure someone out there does them.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww look at that tiny face. Sooo cute. And looove the collar. It's beautiful. Now I wish I had a girl.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww such a nice collar!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi yes as always your little tinies put a huge smile on my face your story telling is excellant thanks


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much Cheryl! If something ever happens to me, you would be my first choice to be her Mama. Consider yourself her Godmother. : ) I know that you have loved her since the minute you laid eyes on her. I would know that she would be loved and cared for immensely!
> 
> She LOVES standing under the table looking for crumbs. Her and Chance. Lexie & Gia don't do it, but Chance & Jade stay there until everyone has taken their last bite. :lol: They act like I starve them!!! :lol:
> 
> I had the collar made by L&M Pet Glam. The ladies name is Laura Rech. I don't think she still makes the collars, though. You can do a google search for Swarovski crystal dog collars. I'm sure someone out there does them.


 Aww thank you T. I feel so honored that you feel that way. I have loved her since the first time I saw her :love1:

I think it's a chi thing as leila and finn both do it. Although finn may have learned it from leila. He follows her around and picks up all her ornery behavior..and now he is also big enough to jump on the furniture.  ugh! I always worry about knee/leg injuries. 
Leila makes probably 1000 sweeps of the floor and "foody" areas daily. :laughing9:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG she is too cute for words! Love her and her collar!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much does she weigh? I'm going to have a little one on my hands soon. Bunny is 6 weeks old today and only weighs 10 ounces.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

she is the cutest thing in the world


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

efinishya said:


> Aww look at that tiny face. Sooo cute. And looove the collar. It's beautiful. Now I wish I had a girl.


Thank you so much, Elza! I think you should get a girl too. :wink: :lol:



Adrienne said:


> aww such a nice collar!


Thanks!



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi yes as always your little tinies put a huge smile on my face your story telling is excellant thanks


Thank you so much, Sheila! : ) "They" ; ) tell stories all day long. :lol: 



cherper said:


> Aww thank you T. I feel so honored that you feel that way. I have loved her since the first time I saw her :love1:
> 
> I think it's a chi thing as leila and finn both do it. Although finn may have learned it from leila. He follows her around and picks up all her ornery behavior..and now he is also big enough to jump on the furniture.  ugh! I always worry about knee/leg injuries.
> Leila makes probably 1000 sweeps of the floor and "foody" areas daily. :laughing9:


You're very welcome, Cheryl! : )

Chance & Jade are the same way. Even if they hear us in the kitchen, there they stand. :lol: 



AC/DC Fan said:


> OMG she is too cute for words! Love her and her collar!


Thank you so much, Kimberly! : )



TinyGiant said:


> Just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much does she weigh? I'm going to have a little one on my hands soon. Bunny is 6 weeks old today and only weighs 10 ounces.


Thank you very much! : ) She weighs 1 lb. 14 ounces. She weighed 12 oz. at 13 weeks old when I got her. I bet you can't wait for your new baby to come home!! Fun, fun, fun!!! 



sakyurek said:


> she is the cutest thing in the world


Awwww, thank you so very much!!! :daisy: She's a pretty special girl.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is the cutest little thing! The collar is very nice too!:love4:


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

@tinygiant-post some more pics of your new pups-didnt u have 2 others(1 from midwest chis?)that youre getting/got recently?im dying to c.i almost thought about a pup from moo moo but i got another merle closer to home(in siggy).


----------

